# Early strong bfp?? Could it mean twins??



## nats77

Hi ladies, sorry to barge in here I just got my bfp today but it is very early for me! I'm not due af till next Monday!! But I got what I thought was a pretty strong bfp, a few people on here have suggested maybe it could be twins?? So I thought I'd ask the professionals? Did any of you get very early bfp's with reasonably strong lines?? 
Thank you xx

P.s my cycles are very regular 27/28 days never any more or less than that xx


----------



## Krm2934

I didn't get my BFP until the day before AF was Due with the twins, and with DD2 (singleton) I got BFP at 7dpo.


----------



## ShelbyLC

Unfortunately, the only way to tell for sure if you're having twins is to have an ultrasound. Early BFPs aren't reliable. It's possible you ovulated early, the egg implanted sooner than usual, etc. Of course, you COULD be having twins, but you can't go off of BFPs or any other pregnancy symptoms. :thumbup:


----------



## nats77

Thank you ladies, I thought it was probably a myth that's why I wanted to ask someone that knew ;) xx


----------



## _Vicky_

I DID get a BFP early though - I used a digi and it told me 2-3 weeks pg and I couldn't have been as AF was only 3 weeks before BFP BUT as I fell in the first month of trying and hadn't even thought about charting OV dates or anything I didn't even think about it till much much later. 

My sister has twins also and same happened to her 

But totally agree with the above all speculation until scan time  congratulations xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

Keep us posted!! And wow Shelby, I didn't know you were TTCing again! Yaaaay!!! Good luck, xx


----------



## Let it be

Hi

I found out last Friday that I was having twins - my bfp was really weak - even a week after AF was due, then after that is started getting stronger but never got really strong. 

HTH x


----------



## greeneyes0279

I agree that the only way to know for sure is a scan. I did get a very strong positive at 11dpo. By 14dpo, the line was darker than control line.


----------



## MommyGrim

I got my BFP at 10 dpo and it was pretty dark and came up immediately. A few ladies said it could be twins but I didn't even consider it a possibility until my scan at 12w that showed two little beanies!


----------



## amjon

Only means early implant. My chemical was positive at 8DPO but the twins weren't a clear positive until 11DPO.


----------



## ~Brandy~

For sure a scan is the only known way. However, I fit the mold instantly for twin speculation...

Early BFP 7DPO (I had ivf so I know the dates are spot on)
High HCG tripling every 48 hours


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I always tend to get a bfp at 9dpo twins or singles, so for me there is no difference that early on. Only times I got a later bfp (after 11dpo) was in my miscarried pregnancies. Good luck either way xx


----------



## LucyLake

I caved on 9 DPO and thought I saw the weakest line ever...and then waited until 14 dpo when I got my BFP.

Twin predictors for me did NOT involve lines, they involved SYMPTOMS which started very early at 7-8 DPO. Nausea, severe fatigue, peeing every hour.


----------

